# General > Hobbies >  Meditation & Relaxation

## lelebo

There will be a new five week meditation and relaxation class starting in Alternative Vitality (Whitechapel Road, Wick) on Thursday 4th Feb.  The class runs from 6.30 - 8pm and usually fills up pretty quickly so booking is essential

pm me or call 01955 605184 to book a place  :Smile:

----------

